# Old case Tractor identification



## Sheepman (Apr 15, 2018)

I recently acquired an old case Tractor, have been trying to identify it but no luck. There is no tag on the dash, can not find any numbers on the block that look like serial numbers, just casting numbers, they all have a prefix of vt. I’ll try to post pictures.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be one of these....








Pretty sure with the VT- casting numbers that it should be a VA series. I think they were manufactured from the early '40's until the mid 50's


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here's a picture of a VAC in salvage at All States Ag Parts, Black Creek, WI


----------



## Sheepman (Apr 15, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Could be one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for info does look like it


----------



## Sheepman (Apr 15, 2018)

Sixbales thanks for reply, looks like it, could be a va, or vac


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

great detective work sixbales


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's our Case, which I believe is the same series. Note the boom on the front. My dad built that for lifting logs.......


----------

